
Trump Caught Google Off Guard with a Bogus Coronavirus Site Announcement - jpindar
https://www.wired.com/story/coronavirus-donald-trump-google-website/
======
casefields
>What he did say was also almost entirely wrong. There will be a coronavirus
testing site, not from Google but from Alphabet sister company Verily. “We are
developing a tool to help triage individuals for Covid-19 testing,” Google
tweeted in a statement.

Calling what he said completely bogus is really pushing it. No one from the
general public knows who the heck Verily is, so it makes sense to just say
Google for shorthand. I'm sure his advisors explained it that way and he
repeated it.

~~~
fastest963
He also mentioned 1700 engineers working on it. Honestly I don't know why the
website was mentioned at all but since it was it seems wrong to make it appear
like Google, with thousands of its engineers, are working to build a site (for
everyone) when, in reality, a company with 235 employees that happens to be a
subsidiary of Alphabet is building it for the Bay Area.

